# Got my Dream job today



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Friends,

Thank god, I received my job offer today. I landed in Sydney on 2nd of February and got the offer on March 4th, joining on 9th. 
It is indeed a dream offer for me, both monetarily and role wise, in India I would never have got such a focused role( unless i were to work for Mckinsey or BCG)

Though I will share few tips which I thought was useful in my job search.

Profile: MBA(IIM) and B.tech from India with close to 4 years experience in Strategy consulting

My Stats:

Jobs Applied: 250( Seek) + Linkedin( approx. 100) + Others( 150) =overall 500 approximately
Calls from consultants: approx. 15-20
Direct call from recruiter: 3
Interview calls: 2

Company 1: Sr. Strategy consultant for an OZ firm
Rounds: 4
Round 1: Interview with principal consultant
Round 2: Reasoning and Problem solving test
Round 3: Interview with Director
Round 4: Interview with CEO

My observation is interviewers look more for personality traits and cultural fit into their organization , than anything else. Questions were situation analysis, case solving, structured thought process flow, business case analysis and so on..

Interviews were generally friendly in nature and the interviewer tries to make you as comfortable as possible.

Tips that may help someone in the future:-

1. Do research about skills required for your occupation
2. Add consultants through Linkedin/ other sources and build a good rapport
3. Build communication skills, learn how to greet someone the OZ way....do good research before meeting someone, and the organization/client
4. Dress well, suit is a must in my opinion
5. Cover letter is a must for every application...modify your CV/cover letter for every application
6. Sometimes consultants ask for local experience and may reject your candidature saying this...however, the consultant is only trying to sell the best candidates to the clients as his revenue is generated from someone getting placed....my understanding is in 90% of cases, employer doesnt ask for local experience but the consultant does...
7. Have very convincing answers for all HR questions they may ask...like why move to OZ?

Factors which helped me get the offer:-
1. Did good research of the company website in bits and pieces, and had some readymade analysis on how the company may move in the future...obviously, this is more critical for business roles , not technical roles
2. Sell yourself very well...if you are associated with strong brand names( previous employer, university) , make sure you sell them well.....both in cv and during the interview

Thanks to everyone who supported, cheers
Good luck to everyone moving to STRAYA....hope your dreams come true...

Last note: This analysis is based on my observation and may be totally wrong according to you.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Congratulation Mate. 

All the very best in your future en-devours. 

Do keep us posted as and when you get time with your experiences. 

I sent you a PM, when you find time PLEASE reply.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

kingcantona7 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Thank god, I received my job offer today. I landed in Sydney on 2nd of February and got the offer on March 4th, joining on 9th.
> It is indeed a dream offer for me, both monetarily and role wise, in India I would never have got such a focused role( unless i were to work for Mckinsey or BCG)
> ...


You deserve it man...your profile stands out. Most of us over here can only think about IIM in dreams.  best of luck....


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

@mathan...thanks, i have replied to your pm..cheers

@danav..thanks for the wish, mate....good luck to you too


----------



## Gaut (Oct 13, 2014)

Wonderful encouraging post with great tips!!
Thanks a lot man and all the best for the future.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

Didn't someone post the other day saying how they and their friends were getting job offers in less than a month?
And you, someone with an IIM tag, took 500 job applications to get a job ? 
JK... congratulations mate. Cheers


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks gaut.


----------



## virusme (Feb 3, 2015)

kingcantona7 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Thank god, I received my job offer today. I landed in Sydney on 2nd of February and got the offer on March 4th, joining on 9th.
> It is indeed a dream offer for me, both monetarily and role wise, in India I would never have got such a focused role( unless i were to work for Mckinsey or BCG)
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## kalukuri (Sep 28, 2013)

congratulations and all the best. Thanks for sharing tips.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

happybuddha said:


> Didn't someone post the other day saying how they and their friends were getting job offers in less than a month?
> And you, someone with an IIM tag, took 500 job applications to get a job ?
> JK... congratulations mate. Cheers


thanks mate...
indians qualifications doesnt make any difference at the time of getting shortlists, so the tag never helped in getting shortlists..
haha, i was mentally prepared to apply 5000 before leaving india, so 500 is still a small number for me...
overall market in sydney looks good from what i see, my sister got few calls...we just forwarded her cv to a friend who is a consultant..dint even prepare it properly...


----------



## Jas4oz (Oct 3, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> thanks mate...
> indians qualifications doesnt make any difference at the time of getting shortlists, so the tag never helped in getting shortlists..
> haha, i was mentally prepared to apply 5000 before leaving india, so 500 is still a small number for me...
> overall market in sydney looks good from what i see, my sister got few calls...we just forwarded her cv to a friend who is a consultant..dint even prepare it properly...


Congrats and thanks for sharing your inspiring story!


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Congrats & +1 for persevering!


----------



## askaboy (Feb 6, 2015)

kingcantona7 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Thank god, I received my job offer today. I landed in Sydney on 2nd of February and got the offer on March 4th, joining on 9th.
> It is indeed a dream offer for me, both monetarily and role wise, in India I would never have got such a focused role( unless i were to work for Mckinsey or BCG)
> ...


great


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

congratulations and thanks for the tips man.

I have 1 confusion. Everyone talks about applying directly in the company website. How can I know all those companies in Australia and how can we know if they need someone with my skill sets. Guys please share more and more tips on the job searching process.


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

thanks everyone
@tirupoti....i know its difficult, but you should shortlist a set of companies maybe which you think will be good for you....i googled for strategy consulting firms in sydney...got a link which contained the names of 83 firms...
i applied to around 45 of them....each application can take anywhere between 15-30 minutes coz of the lengthy pages


another option is this website called: applydirect.com
the jobs here are given direct by HR and not consultants

also try adzuna, careerone, linkedin, indeed and seek


----------



## rj1975 (Apr 19, 2013)

Great inspiration Kingcantona7!! I got my grant in 9th April 2013 and still waiting for right opportunity to move in. I am currently in London and looking to shift asap. Do you have contact list of consultants or direct employers who could be contacted to present my resume? Just thinking that if I can have any offer then that would be good and safe to move.


----------



## deepeshneo007 (Feb 6, 2014)

Congrats Man ! I got my PR last year in September and planning to travel in May 2015. I am working as a Data Scientist for last 4 years and I am hoping that the market is good for Big Data Analytics. Any insights on that? 

PS : you are a United fan i assume?  long live king eric


----------



## rj1975 (Apr 19, 2013)

kingcantona7 said:


> hey rj1975..congrats on your grant
> 
> unfortunately, i dont have a such a list as most of my applications were through portals or company website..also, if someone gives u such a list , i dont think it would be sufficient in any case as recruiters are specialised in hiring for selected skillsets
> so unless there is 100% match between the skills, the recruiter list will also change...mu suggestion would be to get recruiter contacts through linkedin


Thanks Kingcantona7!! I will look linkedIN to get the recruiters details.

Many Thanks


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

Congratulation for converting interview call. 



kingcantona7 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Thank god, I received my job offer today. I landed in Sydney on 2nd of February and got the offer on March 4th, joining on 9th.
> It is indeed a dream offer for me, both monetarily and role wise, in India I would never have got such a focused role( unless i were to work for Mckinsey or BCG)
> ...


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*great*



kingcantona7 said:


> Friends,
> 
> Thank god, I received my job offer today. I landed in Sydney on 2nd of February and got the offer on March 4th, joining on 9th.
> It is indeed a dream offer for me, both monetarily and role wise, in India I would never have got such a focused role( unless i were to work for Mckinsey or BCG)
> ...


Awesome Post.
Many Congrats .............


----------



## swak_2411 (Jul 3, 2015)

deepeshneo007 said:


> Congrats Man ! I got my PR last year in September and planning to travel in May 2015. I am working as a Data Scientist for last 4 years and I am hoping that the market is good for Big Data Analytics. Any insights on that?
> 
> PS : you are a United fan i assume?  long live king eric




Hi Mate,

Any luck with Analytics job.

I am working on Australian PR and having 10 years of work ex in Analytics ( Modeling, Segmentation, Data Mining, SAS , R , VBA).

How is the job scenario there for Analytics job ??


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey Guys..
just to answer the question on Analytics roles....from what I see the Analytics market here in Sydney is good at the moment...

You could find lot of opportunities in Analytics, Insights and Strategy...I was told by one of the recruiters that the most sought after skillset in Analytics is Tableau,R, Hadoop and Python. However, I do not have any solid evidence to confirm this. 

If anyone amongst you is yet to migrate, make sure you project your CV's the right way


----------

